# Theraphosa Stirmi growth rate



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive just been wondering what is the actual growth rate of these sp. Do they molt rarely but grow a lot after each molt, or do they molt fast but atill grow at a normal rate if that makes sense, just more asking people experience that they've had with this sp and what they thought on this matter, thanks


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Theraphosa Growth Rates (Very fast!) - YouTube

Not found much but this guy reckons they grow pretty fast...my stirmi and apophysis havent been lightning growers like genic's or P.irminia, but they do get a good size difference every moult : victory:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sp1d8r said:


> Theraphosa Growth Rates (Very fast!) - YouTube
> 
> Not found much but this guy reckons they grow pretty fast...my stirmi and apophysis havent been lightning growers like genic's or P.irminia, but they do get a good size difference every moult : victory:


Thanks for the reply, hm, i do hope they grow big inbetween molts, stunning spiders!, i just get paranoid about all their special requirments they seem to have, and all the horror stories about them with ba molts etc


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont reckon they are as hard to keep as some people make out...Ive had several stirmi and 1 apophysis, maybe its blondi that are a bit more delicate..that guys in the vids look sweet and the substrate looks quite dry with a flooded patch in the corner which is how I keep mine and they are grand :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

I keep mine with a total moist substrate and some slight spaghnum moss, i know that the wc species are a lot harder to keep, have you kept any wc's?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Males can really sprout as they mature.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

What size do they mature at?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Aws said:


> What size do they mature at?


The two MM (blondi's) that I have owned matured at around 9 inches. It was a long time ago so I'm going by memory and I never measured them. They were both smaller than my female. One was a duffer and wouldn't go near the female while the other got nailed on his first attempt.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh that sucks matey!, so im guessing stirmi and blondi share same growth traits


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Aws said:


> Oh that sucks matey!, so im guessing stirmi and blondi share same growth traits


I've only owned blondi's, but I'm sure they must be near enough the same.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sage999 said:


> I've only owned blondi's, but I'm sure they must be near enough the same.


I see, were any of your wc?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Aws said:


> I see, were any of your wc?


The female was from a rescue so I'm not sure about her. Got the males as sub-adults from a guy in a swap. He claimed they they were cb.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Aws said:


> I see, were any of your wc?


My T stirmi is wild caught.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> My T stirmi is wild caught.


Have you found any problems with her? I hear horror stories about wc's all the time of this genus, do you agree or disagree?


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Aws said:


> Have you found any problems with her? I hear horror stories about wc's all the time of this genus, do you agree or disagree?


 I've only had her since last oct/nov but not had any problems tbh shes a bit skittish but apart from that shes been fine, mist 2-3 times a week (my bedrooms really hot so top layer of sub dries really fast) and over flow her water bowl when it needs it.


----------

